
The Role of Software in Spacecraft Accidents (2004) [pdf] - eaguyhn
http://sunnyday.mit.edu/papers/jsr.pdf
======
ColinWright
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15814189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15814189)

